# Mongrels



## Fox_720B (Jan 7, 2013)

Did a quick search but nothing recent came up. 

Mongrels. Definitely one of my guilty pleasures, not just because I'm a furry, but the humor is fantastic as well. Anyone else here a big fan of the show? I managed to acquire all of the episodes, and I've converted a few of my American friends into fans as well.

I absolutely love Nelson. My favorite character hands down. Anyone have any thoughts on this British gem?

[video=youtube;72zLHGCOm-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72zLHGCOm-0[/video]


http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b010t19z


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 7, 2013)

That... was hilarious, I wouldn't watch it around my family, but that was definitely very enjoyable.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 7, 2013)

It's awesome! There is just one problem... I hate it when they start to sing  I hate that in all shows and movies (especially Disney movies...). I dunno why, I just find that extremely annoying


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 7, 2013)

It's worse in MLP.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 7, 2013)

British humor is the best.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 7, 2013)

I put it on replay when everyone else was out :3
I think they said they were going to make a 3rd series.


----------



## Em1l (Jan 14, 2013)

Loved this show, wonder if they'll make another series


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 14, 2013)

This show had a brief stint on the USA's Animal Planet channel. It was cute.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 14, 2013)

It's like an adult version of The Muppets.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 14, 2013)

Nope, there won't be a thrid series cos the BBC canned it.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 14, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Nope, there won't be a thrid series cos the BBC canned it.



Maybe if we get the doctor to make a cameo they'll bring it back


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 14, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Nope, there won't be a thrid series cos the BBC canned it.




A great show getting cancelled before three seasons is like when somebody great dies before the age of 80 (such as Douglas Adams, William Hartnell, Michael Clarke Duncan).


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 14, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> A great show getting cancelled before three seasons is like when somebody great dies before the age of 80 (such as Douglas Adams, William Hartnell, Michael Clarke Duncan).



Could be for the best. So many long-running shows deteriorate as the years go on. (Or completely change their concept, like Roseanne - why did they think making her rich was a good idea?)


----------



## Em1l (Jan 15, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Nope, there won't be a thrid series cos the BBC canned it.


Foxballs


----------

